# EV Drag Vid



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Bill Dube said:


> Here is the shortcut link to the beginning of the clip.
> 
> Here is the link to John Wayland plaining the electric drive train.


This is pretty neat stuff


----------

